# phone translator?



## helloworld232 (Sep 13, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I'm trying to cancel my service for my WiMax+, last time I called them I told to not to auto-renew my 2 years contract after the end date of March 2016. I logged in to and I see i'm sign up for another 2 years! (Ending March 2018).

I need to call them and sort this out but they said they only speak Japanese. Anyone experience similar issue with WiMax and know any service that provide phone translate (3-ways or something)?

Thanks


----------

